# I need a wheel sealant.



## Luke_Coupe (May 17, 2013)

I know there's no best product out there, but what's the majority's favourite wheel sealant? 

Seen a few pictures on here where people get really good beading on there wheels, looks cool.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

FK1000 s pretty good on wheels .


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Planet Polish's wheel sealant is pretty good but my wheels are coated in Gtechniq C2v3, as is the rest of the car except the tyres


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Gtechniq C1 with EXOv2 on top. Epic and very durable.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

You don't really want beading on wheels, you want them to shine and be protected from contamination and harsh brake dust and make them easier to clean.
I'm not one for dedicated wheel sealants so I use FK1000p as its a high temp wax that's very durable and can be used all over the car. It's well priced too!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I use Chemical Guys Wheel Gaurd.
A good all in one.
Cleansers and a sealant in one.
Means in 6 yrs I've only ever needed shampoo at the most and sometimes just water to get the rims clean.

Can't comment on it's ultimate durability as I apply it every couple of months but it seems to be a good paint cleanse judging from the dirt on the applicator and buffing cloth


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq C5 is brilliant for long durability or the Planet Polish for 6 months protection.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

I want it all hence C1 and EXOv2 heat resistant protection and gloss, with beading to keep pulling the dirt etc off. Perfect.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK1000p or planet polish wheel seal and shine.
both very good but fk nudges in front as I often use it as an LSP.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Fk1000p, makes cleaning rims an easy gentle task with the added bonus of not needing loads of wheel cleaner or aggitation to remove the contamination.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

FK1000P for me :thumb:


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Planet Polish - Wheel and Shine for me.

Not tried FK1000P but I've heard good reviews about it - give them both a go and make your mind up.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

PPWSAS for me, piece of p!ss to apply and buff off. Nice and shiny with decent protection.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Use a coating if you want the protection to last.


----------



## Casper2 (May 25, 2013)

I use Poorboys Wheel Sealant. No beading but makes the cleaning much easyer.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I used to use FK1000P too.... very good....

now use Def Wax Rotundus glaze...

:thumb:


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

I use poorboys, some dont like it but it works very well for me. Has lasted months and does bead !!

Rick


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

yep +1 for Poorboys easy to apply easy off smells nice and does what it is supposed to do and you get beading & it is cheap


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Either Fk1000p or PPWS&S.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

FK1000P for me no brainer .. high temp sealant which is a very durable LSP for your paint and the huge tin is amazing value


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

FK1000p or colli 845,476,, best i used


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

+1 for FK1000p.

A hose and a wheel woolie are all I need to get my wheels clean now.

(It's great for the bodywork too)


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

1000p, its great on wheels, body and I use it on my exhaust too...the only thing its rubbish on is the plastic trims


----------



## Luke_Coupe (May 17, 2013)

FK1000p it is then. 

Thanks for the recomendations guys!


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

I love nanolex on wheels, last aplication it last 1 year


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

ArtdeWheel?


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

FK1000p


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow can't Belive no one said DLUX


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

FK1000P is crap compared to coatings


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Johnr32 said:


> 1000p, its great on wheels, body and I use it on my exhaust too...the only thing its rubbish on is the plastic trims


Didn t know about using it on the exhaust , thanx for the tip .


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Not C5 then? I've got AG HD on mine at the mo, but will then either go for C5 or Fk1000p. Decisions decisions ;0)


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Wow can't Belive no one said DLUX


DLUX? give us a clue or even the real name, cant say I have recognised it when reading the posts:thumb:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Carpro DLUX


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Wolf Chemical Rim Shield, very good product that has cracking durability and good beading.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Now i'm just using Poorboys Wheel Sealant,
first cleaned the wheels very good, then clean with AF Tough Paint prep and then 2 coats of PB Wheel Sealant, it last for two months now!

Next time I will purchase AF mint rim, FK1000p or the Gtechniq


----------



## Black2 (May 19, 2009)

I use Poorboys wheel sealer - never used an alternative but it seems good to me and not to expensive either.

Gareth.


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Used to think poor boys was good, then tried af mint rims, so much better

Then I got DW rotundus, so easy to use but wheels haven't touched the road since being applied. Will point out the wheel weights wouldn't stick though, which usually stick like sh!t to a blanket!!!


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Collinite 845. Easier to buff when it hazes than the PB Wheel Sealant I used and very durable. So the procedure turns to be more easy.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

I am new to sealing wheels and used poor boys a couple of weeks back after polishing my alloys with autoglym Srp first. They still look good and when I had a quick mid week wash it was effortless to remove dirt and brake dust.:thumb:


----------

